# Best Dual Rotator



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

What is the best double rotator? Both for rotator speed and for light output... Thanks


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

From what I have seen. Also, I have only used a Code 3 mini rotator bar. I think the Whelen Guardian series by far are the brightest bar with the most reflection to them. For my truck, next will be strobe lights, or a strobe light bar. I like the bar I have on now, but during the day/ around corners it doesn't help as I would like it too. Hope it helps.
Aaron


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

I second that on the Whelen Guardian...I have been looking at a ton of lights the past few weeks (rotators, strobes, led's, led mini bars etc.) and the Guardian sure seemed brighter than the other rotators I have seen. Of course these were all indoor and I haven't seen them in the field.


----------



## southshoreplow (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought a guardian suction magmount last year to get my new truck going. Liked so much mounting to my back rack . It provides a powerful signal


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

It's tough to beat a Whelen in just about any category. If you want something bright and made not too far from you, try a Star halogen mini bar. If you want it even brighter than stock, see me about my custom slotted filters. Even a Whelen can't beat them.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

this has the best of both worlds IMO http://www.awdirect.com/pse-ambertrade-excaliburreg-rotator-led-mini-combo-bar/combo-mini-lightbars/ 400 FPM rotators and 75 FPM leds


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would say for halogen bars it would have to be a Code 3 420 mini bar or Whelen Guardian. Whelen is brighter but the Code 3 has a fast rotator option which is cool.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

NoFearDeere;1089223 said:


> I would say for halogen bars it would have to be a Code 3 420 mini bar or Whelen Guardian. Whelen is brighter but the Code 3 has a fast rotator option which is cool.


have used both and both are good lights.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys... the Code 3 420 and the whelen guardian were pretty much what i had it narrowed down to. I just wanted to make sure I wasnt missing one.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Go with the 420 if you like orange, go with the whelen if you like yellow. I have both and they are both great lights. The fast rotators are almost way too fast if you ask me


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Or just go with the Whelen Responder LP Super LED and be the coolest and brightest plow truck around!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

cubanb343;1089611 said:


> Go with the 420 if you like orange, go with the whelen if you like yellow. I have both and they are both great lights. The fast rotators are almost way too fast if you ask me


So can you upgrade to the faster rotators? I don't mind mine, but maybe it would be nice having a faster rotation. Any idea on the cost?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

plowmaster07;1090140 said:


> So can you upgrade to the faster rotators? I don't mind mine, but maybe it would be nice having a faster rotation. Any idea on the cost?


Code 3 420 and Whelen Guardian both run on average about $100. You can upgrade to faster ones I imagine. I like the speed of mine now. The fast ones are almost crazy


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

cubanb343;1090249 said:


> Code 3 420 and Whelen Guardian both run on average about $100. You can upgrade to faster ones I imagine. I like the speed of mine now. The fast ones are almost crazy


Yeah I have the Code 3 420 bar on my truck now and I am very impressed with it so far. I've had it going on 3 years I think?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's a nice amber/white 420 high speed. I did the same thing to mine with the filters, except I have the slower speed... Which I like better!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

i have a code 3 420 with the high speed rotators and i love it


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

born2farm;1090487 said:


> i have a code 3 420 with the high speed rotators and i love it


Yeah I'm finding the high speed rotators on ebay for about $23 a piece. I may give it a shot, worst case scenario, I'll just put the regular ones back on. In fact, I think I'll check with CAP (where I bought it from) to see if they can get me the faster rotators.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I like having the guardian and the 420. That way when I get sick of one and want a change, i can put the other one on.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

plowmaster07;1090500 said:


> Yeah I'm finding the high speed rotators on ebay for about $23 a piece. I may give it a shot, worst case scenario, I'll just put the regular ones back on. In fact, I think I'll check with CAP (where I bought it from) to see if they can get me the faster rotators.


Ya i personaly think the high speed makes the bar more noticeable...it makes the pattern more of a random strobe then roatating beam if that makes sense lol.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I enjoy the rotating beam instead of the seizure inducing madness!! I have videos of both on my phone to compare, but no idea how to get them on here


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Although you’ll get lots of votes for LEDs and maybe strobes, Halogen rotators are still the least expensive way to go. In addition to being the lowest initial cost, they have great “pop” to get people’s attention. They also generate enough heat to melt accumulated snow off of the outer dome. On the flip side, they do generate some noise inside the truck and they have the greatest (amperage) draw of any light. 

There are numerous manufacturers out there who make decent units, but I’m a fan of the Star Mini Bars. We run the strobe version on everything we’ve got (that’s over a dozen mini bars) and have virtually no trouble with them. I have a bigger Star (Interceptor) Halogen Rotator bar on my truck and it’s been 100% trouble free.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

NoFearDeere;1089867 said:


> Or just go with the Whelen Responder LP Super LED and be the coolest and brightest plow truck around!


Thats the bar I have on my main plow truck... along with a bunch of other led lights... but the rotator is for my backup truck and I don't want to spend more than $150 on a bar.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

born2farm;1090601 said:


> Ya i personally think the high speed makes the bar more noticeable...it makes the pattern more of a random strobe then rotating beam if that makes sense lol.


That completely makes sense! I'm trying to make the bar/ truck more noticeable. But I'm really not game on putting a $400 strobe kit in right now. But for $50 to get the faster rotators, okay.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a fan of the Federal Signal 22" Turbo Beam.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I went with the Ecco 5135 because I liked the low profile look. Nice rubber vacuum encased magnets don't mar your finish either.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

plowmaster07;1091093 said:


> That completely makes sense! I'm trying to make the bar/ truck more noticeable. But I'm really not game on putting a $400 strobe kit in right now. But for $50 to get the faster rotators, okay.


Do any of you guys think that going _too fast _with rotators actually reduces their attention getting ability? I've seen a few of them that are so fast that there's almost no "pop" to them. I do agree that _too slow _can also be a problem though. I have both regular and high speed rotators in my bar - and I'm torn over which ones are more effective.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Too Stroked;1091591 said:


> Do any of you guys think that going _too fast _with rotators actually reduces their attention getting ability? I've seen a few of them that are so fast that there's almost no "pop" to them. I do agree that _too slow _can also be a problem though. I have both regular and high speed rotators in my bar - and I'm torn over which ones are more effective.


You bring up a very good point. I think there is definitely a limit as to how fast you want the rotators spinning. But I'd say it really comes down to personal preference and where you are working/ visibility requirements.


----------

